# golf cart gearing, 0-60time



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

ScottB said:


> First time on the forum. I am building a performance golf cart. I am using 108 volt Lithium battery with an HPEV 20AC motor to 8000 RPM with 650amp controller. Horsepower is supposed to be about 70 with torque about 80. Weight will be about 1200lbs with me on board. I'm trying to decide between a top speed of 62 or 85 mph depending on gear set. Is there a 0-60mph calculator for EV"s to help with my decision? I still want a good amount of low speed torque for climbing a hill from a dead stop on the golf course (in golf course mode )


If the 62mph is to be used on the golf course I'm glad we'll never be on the same course at the same time.


----------



## ScottB (Feb 27, 2016)

And that's why there is the Golf Course Mode...so I don't go faster than the golf ball.

Any thoughts on an appropriate calculator?


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Most lands allow vehicles such as golf carts only on restricted roads with certain speed limits or as neighbourhood vehicles. In AU mainly 50kmh(25mph). Where do you drive that you would need such a top speed?


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

Who needs a car that can do 100mph? 

Assuming you are willing to neglect the effects of wind drag, and you can figure a constant torque, then it just boils down to Force=Mass * Acceleration, or in your case rearranged to A=M/F. F is measured as the force your wheels can push the cart forward with. If they are 12" diameter wheels (thinking golf cars here) then force would be 2x the rear axle torque in foot pounds.

Once you have A (acceleration) then Speed = Acceleration * Time or T=S/A, or divide your target speed by your acceleration to get time to achieve that speed.

Make sure your units are consistent or you will get garbage answers.

This all gets more complicated of course if torque, and thus acceleration, is not constant, but even in that case, you can make a decent estimate, just figure an average torque over the RPM range you will encounter, and use that.


----------



## TerryH (Jun 9, 2012)

I've no clue on a zero to 60 calculator so no help there but can you give us some more info on the cart build?


----------



## ev99saturn (May 5, 2009)

Take a look at Wallace Racing calculators.

http://www.wallaceracing.com/Calculators.htm


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a 70 mph golf cart, and use an HPEV AC motor. First you are using the wrong motor IMO. Use a HPEV AC15, 96 volt battery, and 650 Amp controller. The HP you state is incorrect being Peak HP, more like 10 HP. The AC15 is 16 HP with 96 volts and 650 amp controller. 

As for speed calculation use *this calculator*. To get the speed you want is going to require a Lift Kit so you can use larger wheels/Tires, and a replacement speed gear in the differential. You are looking at 22-inch tires and a 6:1 speed gear.


----------

